# My company is 8 years old today



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Well 8 years ago I was incorporated. So far it's been good and I enjoy being an owner. Someday I might even get off my beach chair by the ocean and do some work!


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

congrats


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Congrats GV. You should be on pretty solid ground now. Loyal customers and quaility work should keep you busy until you retire next year.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

the only time GV gets wet is when its high tide


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Congrats.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Great job GV. An inspiration to us all. Please send more pics from Hawaii


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

thats good work in no time you will be smelling the ocean breeze. or at least a glade plug-in in the old folks home. i imagine that is where i will be unless the wolves get me


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

8 years. Thats awesome. 

whats your best advice... other then dont buy a meyer.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

MIDTOWNPC;832078 said:


> 8 years. Thats awesome.
> 
> whats your best advice... other then dont buy a meyer.


Don't use a Dodge with a Curtis plow?

And go seasonal!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

you cant handle a dodge with a curtis plow. you stick with those fords.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

grandview;832082 said:


> Don't use a Dodge with a Curtis plow?
> 
> And go seasonal!


I love seasonal.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

grandview;832082 said:


> Don't use a Dodge with a Curtis plow?
> 
> And go seasonal!


Congrats man.

We dont have the amount of snow you guys do for a homeowner to warrant a seasonal price. One year we can have 3 plowing events, the next year we'll have 12. Ive tried talking a few people into it, but without consistent winter weather patterns they feel they will lose out.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

yea all mine are per push, no one wants seasonal.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

good job staying in business that long GV


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I should of said 8 years on my own but I've been in it 25 years.


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

way to go!


----------



## jhook (Jan 24, 2004)

18 years for me. 17 on my own. Been a blast. I'll be shutting down after this year to pursue other interests - like the option to go someplace warmer in January for the first time in my life prsport I am only 33, this is all I have ever done. The money is great but the schedule sucks :crying:


----------



## B.Bells (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice, GV, ive been doing this for 10 years, starting my 3rd year on my own... Any advice you can give to take a company to the next level?


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

THEGOLDPRO;832091 said:


> you cant handle a dodge with a curtis plow. you stick with those fords.


HAHAHAHAHA now thats a funny post. Im not gunna lie, I probably couldnt handle all the breakdowns of a dodge and curtis either


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh by the way, congrats GV and cheers to many more successful years.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Congrats GV,


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

B.Bells;832667 said:


> Nice, GV, ive been doing this for 10 years, starting my 3rd year on my own... Any advice you can give to take a company to the next level?


As I said go seasonal and raise your prices every year!payup


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Congrads Man 

my 6 year is coming up pretty soon ...


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

GV Congrats, that is something to be proud of...........And I wasn't talking about the girl in the bikini on the beach behind you in the chair.........LOL


----------

